# winccflex runtime kann projektierungsdatei nicht laden



## Atlantik (16 August 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe ein WCC Flex 2005 (Advanced, kein SP1) Projekt für Bediengerätetyp: PC Runtime ... erstellt.

Wenn ich es nun generiere und die fwx-Datei auf einen anderen PC kopiere, auf dem nur die RuntimeSoftware und der ALM installiert sind,
erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung: Die Projektierungsdatei "abc.fwx" konnte nicht geladen werden. Die Anwendung wird beendet.

Muss auf dem Visualisierungs-PC auch das komplette Winccflex installiert sein?
Ich habe das bisher so verstanden, dass sie RuntimeSoftware ausreichend sein sollte!?

Auf meinem Projektierungs-PC läuft die Runtime+Simulator einwandfrei.

Googeln und Forum-Suche brachten bisher kein Erfolg.

Wer weiß weiter ? Dank schonmal...


----------



## pylades (16 August 2007)

Atlantik schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Habe ein WCC Flex 2005 (Advanced, kein SP1) Projekt für Bediengerätetyp: PC Runtime ... erstellt.
> 
> ...



Die .hmi Datei würd ich auch mit kopieren

Pylades


----------



## Atlantik (16 August 2007)

hab ich schon, hilft leider nix!
ich kann den ganzen projektordner kopieren mit allen files und es funktioniert auf dem anderen rechner noch immer nicht.

habe mal das sp1 runtime dort installiert und das demoprojekt von siemens ausprobiert...
auch ohne erfolg!
sehr, sehr merkwürdig

trotzdem danke!

hat oder hatte denn niemand das gleiche problem mal gehabt ???


----------



## JesperMP (16 August 2007)

Für WinCC Flex RT brauchst du die .fwx und .pwx oder .pwl dateien. Nichts anders.

Ich hatte ein ähnliches problem.
Wenn ich WinCC Flex RT total deinstallierte, und denn wiederinstallierte, aber diesmal von den WinCC Flex ES CD, dann lief es.
Keine idee warum.


----------



## geduldiger (17 August 2007)

schau dir das mal an, vielleicht hilfts

--> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=14325


----------



## MW (17 August 2007)

Atlantik schrieb:


> habe mal das sp1 runtime dort installiert und das demoprojekt von siemens ausprobiert...
> auch ohne erfolg!
> sehr, sehr merkwürdig


 
Ne, nich merkwürdig SIEMENS, da is sowas normal :evil:


----------

